# My tank busted



## ophelia

Well, what you pray never happens, happened. Last night, while me and husbund watching tv, we heard a big 'crack' than watched as the whole front blew out of the 55g. It seemed like slow motion. I am devastated. And still in shock. The fish all survived. They are in a 10g tank. I am through. My husband has always warned me that this could happen. But I did everything by the books. 2 years of raising these fish from babies, 2 years of religiosly carried out weekly water changes, the best equiptment and food and now it is over. I am just sick. Have to find homes for my beautiful fish.

I have enjoyed this forum for 2 years and couldn't have ever done it without all of you. I will miss it.


----------



## Shill

Oh wow! I am so sorry. I can't even imagine watching that much water pour out all over and having that mess to clean up.


----------



## CDMOK

It just... busted? For no reason?

Insane.

I am so sorry. I understand your frustration.


----------



## Cich of it all

That really sucks. Please don't give up though! Try an acrylic tank; they are almost indestructible.


----------



## TekMate

Sorry to hear that my tank split a couple of months ago unfortunately I was not home and it was a total loss. I still haven't had time to build a new setup.


----------



## f u z z

This happened to me as well about three years ago. My 125 cracked while i was at work, i come home to a soggy living and dead fish. 

But why give up? if you have all your equipment, just grab a new tank, shouldn't take that long to set up again, and i promise if you start to set it up, you wont want to stop.


----------



## juissed

I had a 10g break on me. It was totally my fault though. I was trying to set it up under my 55g in the cabinet, and I accidentally set it on the magnet door hold thing.. it cracked right through the bottom glass.

10 gallons was a nightmare on carpet.. I couldn't imagine 55g+


----------



## 748johnd

You have my sympathy. That's a real heartbreaker. A tank breaking is always in the back of my mind. Not that it really matters, but what brand of tank was it? I would bet that you will still want to have fish despite what happened. Best of luck.


----------



## Shades9323

How does one clean up a big water mess like that? I'd imagine that if you had carpet, that would be a loss too?


----------



## reg

Why would a tank bust?


----------



## F8LBITEva

how long was the tank set up? Did you have rocks resting on the glass?? Did the stand shift suddenly?


----------



## Cich of it all

> Did you have rocks resting on the glass?


Even that shouldn't matter.


----------



## F8LBITEva

Cich of it all said:


> Did you have rocks resting on the glass?
> 
> 
> 
> Even that shouldn't matter.
Click to expand...

What about a rock that got bumped by the fish and fell and hit the glass on the way down?


----------



## alicem

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear this bad news.  
It would be heartbreaking to have to rehome your fish you cared for so well.

I'll bet right now you must be dissapointed, disgusted, depressed, and discouraged.
Hopefully you won't give up on aquariums forever.

If and when you want to start over, you'll have the knowledge base, good parts and supplies to do so.
You also have friends here who would be happy to support you in your decisions
for a new setup.

Give it some time, let the shock and sadness pass.
We're here for you should you choose to get into cichlids and/or aquariums in the future.
Best wishes,
Alicem


----------



## Eb0la11

Wow, Id lose my mind if my 120 Gallon poored out all over my floor... My dad would probably kill me if it somehow short circuited the treadmill in the same room across the way...


----------



## Cich of it all

F8LBITEva said:


> Cich of it all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have rocks resting on the glass?
> 
> 
> 
> Even that shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about a rock that got bumped by the fish and fell and hit the glass on the way down?
Click to expand...

That'd do it!


----------



## Cich of it all

Eb0la11 said:


> Wow, Id lose my mind if my 120 Gallon poored out all over my floor... My dad would probably kill me if it somehow short circuited the treadmill in the same room across the way...


My big tank is not too far from our $1800 SportsArt recumbant. I'd be way more upset about my fishies and tank than that stupid expensive dust collector! :lol:


----------



## Nighthawk

Sorry to hear this. I know it really sucks. I had a twenty gallon burst on me many years ago. My sons hit it with a baseball. :x I'm also curious as to what brand it was if nothing hit it.


----------



## alicem

I'm afraid "ophelia" has signed off, hopefully not for good.

Maybe after a period of mourning (and after the cursing has quieted) the OP will return to 
read the condolences and answer some questions to help the rest of us avoid such a tragedy.

No blame will be placed on "ophelia", but something went wrong and _now we are all wondering _about our own tanks.

I know I'm not telling my Mr this story, yet. He got _way_ too nervous when my old 30 gal. started leaking. :roll:


----------



## bentcountershaft

I hate hearing about things like this. It makes you doubt every tank you've set up. Just a rock, even a large rock, on it's own would have a hard time breaking the glass. Maybe the tank wasn't sitting perfectly flush and put a binding pressure on the glass that finally gave way when the rock hit it.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy

It definitely sucks that it happened, but if it wouldn't stop me from replacing it. Hey, the hose on my washing machine could burst too. Doesn't mean I'd stop doing laundry.

There are many reasons a tank can burst. One of the more common causes is tanks that are not level as the uneven weight on the seams will weaken them over time.


----------



## fjohnny

well, a month ago, I noticed lots of air bubbles in the silicone on all of my tanks (on all 4 corners of the tanks but not on the bottom seals). These tanks are all new, approx. 1 to 1.5 years old. Two of them 75-gallon and 55-gallon were upstairs in a bedroom. I was really worried of leak, so I took them down and move them to our unfinished basement. Now, I am worry free 

I wish I would have bought all acrylic tanks. Well, all of my future tanks that I buy will be acrylic ...


----------



## navygirl76

Ophelia, i am so sorry this happened to you-its every fishkeepers nightmare. i would die if my 180 shattered. but, i wouldnt give up-i hope you decide to pick yourself up again, dust off and get back in the fish business! :wink:


----------



## remarkosmoc

condolences that scares me. I've never had a tank break <knock on glass <but>> I havent' thought about rocks leaning on the glass, I need to review my tanks and see if what I have leaning on glass.


----------



## edouthirt

Wow that sucks horribly, I'm soooo sorry!!!

I had a 55 gallon spring a leak when I was out of town for a weekend (horrible timing)... It was empty by the time I got home.  And my snap-togther-fake-wood-floors were ruined in 3 different rooms of the house.

I believe now that it was because of ignorance about the importance of keeping a tank as perfectly level as possible.

And... have i learned my lesson? not really... I have a 29 gallon that isn't perfectly level (it is close though) that I've been meaning to get around to fixing...

After reading this today I am stopping at lowes on the way home to get some shims.


----------



## ophelia

Thankyou everyone. Sorry it took so long to get back. Just really still in disbelief. My husband has an industrial shop vac. That helped in the cleanup. All the fish except one 1/2" rusty survived; couldn't find her. My big blue S.fryeri almost died. Had to do the back-flow CPR on him. And he came back around. Nicky, my Christmas fulu almost went belly up too, but made it. I am thankful for that. I have taken them to a friend's FS.

The carpet was professionaly cleaned next AM. Hopefully it will be okay?

As for the cause...I'm not sure. After reading your theorys, I suppose it might have been the 'level' problem. The front of the tank was probably 1/2" lover than the back of the tank. I could tell that when I would fill the tank. And that might have been because the stand was too close to the wall; maybe the back of stand sitting on a support beam and the front a little 'lower'? I don't know? How stupid is that to know that for 2 years and not think it was a potential problem! There were also some rocks. Not stacked particularly high. And I was always careful in my placement of them.

My husband has warned me of this ever since I got the tank. He always said that that was alot of water to flood the house. And that aquariums should be on concrete floors with drains. Now I know that lots of people have aquariums in their carpeted rooms? So, I didn't think it would ever happen to me. So, he was right. And I have one 30g tank in my bedroom that I might just have to break down and sell.

I have faithfully done my w/c s, kept up with my numbers, read so much about these fish, helped others set up African Cichlid tanks, enjoyed them so much and now I just don't know what to do without them. I guess I can say that is one very interesting subject that I have experienced? I have all the books! It is hard to let go. But my husband warned me. What can I say to him? We may have to spend thousands to replace carpet? Can we risk that again. I still just don't know. Like I said, am still in disbelief. We actually both saw the glass blow out, the fish and water go FLYING! It was like in slow motion. And complete devastation. It is something you cannot imagine! I hope none of you ever go through that. And the ones that have, I am sorry. It shouldn't happen. But I guess it is my own fault. Probably was the 'level'issue. How stupid am I?

Thanks again for your thoughts and concern. I will let you know about my future in this hobby. I do think these are, BY FAR, the greatest, smartest most spectacular fish in the world. I miss my little hungry friends! Keep the faith!


----------



## alicem

Thanks for taking the time to update us Ophelia. We figured you'd be pretty busy dealing with the aftermath.

If the stand was really close to the wall, it could have been sitting on the _*tack strip *_for the carpet.
That would definately make it lean forward 1/4 to 3/8 inch depending on your carpet thickness.

I'd say you are unfortunate, not "stupid." Don't say that about yourself.
You've taken the very best care of your fish that you could, beginning to end. Remember that.

Just be sure your 30 gal is level and it should be fine. I've had tanks on carpet for years with no problems.
Stuff happens, and so it goes.
Alicem


----------



## EHryan

Sorry to hear about your tank Ophelia!

How old was your tank?

Your thread has caused me, and I'm sure many others, to go out and check their tanks. I checked mine with a bubble level and it's leaning forward about 1/4 inch. Now it's on my mind.


----------



## Cichlid fan in SJ

The carpet itself should be fine. I would set up a couple large fans and keep a constant flow of air moving over it to help dry it out as quickly as possible. In a case like this the damage is caused more by damp carpet starting to grow mold which can be very bad for children and asthma sufferers. Also, in some cases it can cause the subfloor to warp making uneven "lumps" under the carpet.



> The front of the tank was probably 1/2" lover than the back of the tank.


I would say that its 99.9% likely that this is the culpret. Its sad to hear about stories like this and know that 50 cents worth of shingles would most likely have prevented it from ever happening. I'd say you have learned a very valuable lesson here. As for the hubby "warning" you.. well if he knew it would happen and didnt take the innitiative himself to shim the tank level, I would say that its just as much his fault as yours. Make sure you remind him of that while you are shopping for a new tank 

Good luck


----------



## EHryan

Cichlid fan in SJ said:


> The carpet itself should be fine. I would set up a couple large fans and keep a constant flow of air moving over it to help dry it out as quickly as possible. In a case like this the damage is caused more by damp carpet starting to grow mold which can be very bad for children and asthma sufferers. Also, in some cases it can cause the subfloor to warp making uneven "lumps" under the carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front of the tank was probably 1/2" lover than the back of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that its 99.9% likely that this is the culpret. Its sad to hear about stories like this and know that 50 cents worth of shingles would most likely have prevented it from ever happening. I'd say you have learned a very valuable lesson here. As for the hubby "warning" you.. well if he knew it would happen and didnt take the innitiative himself to shim the tank level, I would say that its just as much his fault as yours. Make sure you remind him of that while you are shopping for a new tank
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...

So when a tank is leaning is it the pressure on the front glass alone that causes these failures? Or does the stand fail as well?

My tank is on hardwood floors and it's leaning forward 1/4''.


----------



## Cichlid fan in SJ

Generally its the seams that fail due to uneven pressure. This is the first case I have encountered where the entire glass panel shattered. But this tank was extremely uneven. Other factors may be involved as well. What is the thickness and type of glass? Some tanks use standard 3/16" untempered glass which IMO are far more likely to have this problem than 3/8 or 1/2" tempered glass.

If your tank is off level a 1/4 inch.. go down to the hardware store today and buy some shims and fix it. While you may not experience a catastrophic failure such as Ophillia, even a small leak in a seam can cause some heavy damage if it goes unnoticed.

Good luck


----------



## bentcountershaft

I think for a catastrophic event the tank would be very slightly out of level on an axis, not just front to back or side to side. This would cause a bind on all the panels. Of course if you know it's leaning somewhat forward or back it's probably safe to assume that it's at least a smidget out of level from side to side which would cause the binding pressure. If the stand is bowing from not being level, it can cause the tank shift as well, again putting the panels in a bind. The outright failure/breakage is usually the tank but the stand definitely plays a role in the debacle. When setting up a new tank always check level before _and_ after water is added.


----------



## alicem

Cichlid fan in SJ said:


> The carpet itself should be fine. I would set up a couple large fans and keep a constant flow of air moving over it to help dry it out as quickly as possible. In a case like this the damage is caused more by damp carpet starting to grow mold which can be very bad for children and asthma sufferers. Also, in some cases it can cause the subfloor to warp making uneven "lumps" under the carpet


Well, that _could_ be a problem for them, but if they used an industrial shop vac to clean up the water, they probably got the majority of it sucked up. 
The professional carpet cleaners, used the next morning, should not have left it really wet either.
Agreed, it would have been alot of water on the floor and it needs to be dry asap.
The fans are certainly a good idea, increasing the use of the furnace or airconditioner would help dry it too.



Cichlid fan in SJ said:


> As for the hubby "warning" you.. well if he knew it would happen and didnt take the innitiative himself to shim the tank level, I would say that its just as much his fault as yours. Make sure you remind him of that while you are shopping for a new tank
> Good luck


Agreed, it irked me hearing about the repeated "told you so's" and I hoped I wasn't the only one who noticed...
well, 'nuff said.
Alicem


----------



## Cichlid fan in SJ

Alicem, While I agree that the shop vac and the professional cleaners should have gotten it reasonably dry, its very unlikely that they got the pad underneath the carpet fully dry. THATS where the mold and warping issues are going to arise from. Just because the carpet feels dry on the surface, that underlying dampness is whats going to cause all the problems.

I would advise running at least 2 large industrial type fans in the room for a minimum of several days.... a week would be even better.


----------



## alicem

Yes, _I agreed _with your fan idea, you are absolutely correct. 
I understood your thinking about the carpet pad, it can certainly hold water. 
Increasing the hvac would help dry things, too.
Also, a look see in the crawlspace might prove interesting.
:wink: 
Alicem


----------



## Boomr99

Ophillia, just wanted to express my condolences as many others have already.
That would pretty much just suck @$$ to have happen. 
I will also second the concerns about the carpet underlay and if there is wood subfloor under that, it may be ruined and need to be replaced. Try the fans, but pulling a corner up and checking the subfloor may be the only way to know if you'll have future problems.

I was really glad to hear that almost all your fish survived! As terrible as that event was to witness, It's a good thing you were both home to deal with it quickly. You obviously did the right things right away to save the fish, so congrats and good work on that!

Don't be hard on yourself for this happening. It is a common mistake to not check level on your tank. I say this because I now have to go check the level on my 55 which I have never done.. and it's also sitting on carpet! DOH!

I have seen your name on quite a few posts and you have been very helpful to alot of people. If you decide not to keep aquariums any more (I sure hope you do, the hobby needs valuable people like you...) then at least stick around the forum to still share your knowledge. We will appreciate it.

All the best.


----------



## FLGirl1977

Well, this subject is really depressing. I am SO sorry about your loss...but nice to hear that your fish all survived...

It's got me wondering about my tank now as well....I mean, our house is tile, but how do you really know your tank is level? I have a pangea background, so it's hard to look at it from a 'water-level' standpoint....


----------



## ophelia

Thanks again everyone. That was nice of you to say Boomr. 
The tank was an All Glass; again I spared no expenses on these fish! And just a note:

The front glass did not 'completely' bust out. It was more in the middle than around the edges. Actually, most of the seams were still intact. And we heard a loud 'pop' before it happened. So loud that we both turned and looked and saw it happen.

We finally moved our furniture back into place. The odor has went from sour to musty and is starting to go away. We have kept the AC on and used lots of fans. We 'think' the carpet might be okay. The professionals used a disinfecting cleaner. So maybe that will prevent mold and mildew? I hope.

Thanks guys. It has helped me get through this just having you here to understand. So many people in my life (99%) don't understand the joy of keeping these fish; the pride and happiness that they bring us. It is good having this forum to share our successes and failures.I probably will get another tank later. There sure is a blank place in my livingroom!


----------



## Shades9323

FLGirl1977 said:


> Well, this subject is really depressing. I am SO sorry about your loss...but nice to hear that your fish all survived...
> 
> It's got me wondering about my tank now as well....I mean, our house is tile, but how do you really know your tank is level? I have a pangea background, so it's hard to look at it from a 'water-level' standpoint....


Use a common level, available at all hardware stores. You probably already have one! :thumb:


----------



## Alleycat

ophelia, sorry to read of your troubles and I'm happy to hear your losses were few. Your situation made me again re-check all my tanks to make sure there was none that were un-even. I know when I do w/c's I check the levels, but I may forget one day ... a reminder is always helpful.

Hope you get your vacant spot re-filled soon.


----------



## rwolff

Ohh so sorry for your tank and fishes and you.
This could have happenend to me, last year in June it kinda did in a lower level..but it just leaked in a corner. I got back to the tank in time, came up the stairs and my tank is always the first thing i look at. At first glance the strange thing was the lower water level and the min i stepped on water i realized what was happening. Living room was already under water and only 10G had spilled from the 55G. I immediatly inspected where the leak was and siphoned out the water till its level was under the leak spot (=lower than half the tank height). I left the tank with the fishes and all and went out to drink. I was really very upset.
Next day i filled a cooler with tank water i had saved and moved filter and fishes in it, stored the gravel in a separate container with water and put the plants in plastic cups with gravel that also went in the cooler with the fishes.
There they stayed still to this day, still have all the fishes..except for the black neons. 
Last week I resealed the tank completely and is filled now with water to check for leaks...the mourning took me almost a year, i just was so upset i couldnt face the tank.

Reading this topic is a reminder that the leveling must be fixed before continuing.
I always suspected the leveling cuz the tank wasnt leveled, and thought the 'box' was forcing itself to skew to 'stand straight' and this forced the silicone off and caused a leak.

bah...its a pain to start over after such an incident, i cant imagine if i had to see my tank pop open...
but its a nice feeling to start over, i cant wait to see the fish again from a side view :fish:


----------



## NeoAlaska

Wow. What a scary topic. I have had many tanks for years and never even thought much of a failure. This topic made me go back and look at my setup again now that it has been up for a week.

Hmmm. Settling. 3/8'' from left to right. Much less than 1/2'' from back to front.

I guess it's time to check for some shims at the hw store.

Did OP ever set back up your tank? I hope so.


----------



## ophelia

I didn't. My husband always warned me of ALL the possibilities and ALL the disastrous things that could happen. So, I just couldn't be resposible for that happening again. He has said twice to go get another, but I just can't? I don't really know why? It was just such a disappointment. I did everything by the book. All the testers, weekly w/c, meds, books...All gone in an instant. I know I shouldn't be so easily defeated. Maybe someday?

Look at my fish; they were SO beautiful. My Electric Blue was 6" long, shiny and as blue as blue could be. My yellow peacock...sweet! All gone.

Sorry, I just can't get over it still.


----------



## Gibbs

> So many people in my life (99%) don't understand the joy of keeping these fish; the pride and happiness that they bring us. It is good having this forum to share our successes and failures.


I completely understand what you mean!

I really hope the empty space gets filled with another tank one day :thumb:


----------



## lexi73

Well this whole story had me worried....I just set up my new tank last night and I spent a long time trying to get it as close to level as possible. If this is what makes you happy you better go get a new tank. I love watching my fish and they are a joy to have. Even if my tank broke, although I'd be a little tank shy, i would have to get another otherwise i'd be lost without my little wet buddies!


----------



## edouthirt

if you are paranoid like me... you could always go acrylic... much less chance of a disaster like that happening with an acrylic tank.


----------



## jimmyknuckles

My worst nightmare. I am sincerely sorry. I have literally had nightmares about this happening to me.

Like everyone else, you now have me concerned. Would Renters/HO/Condo insurance cover this? I have a policy on our house, but would this be considered "flooding" (which isn't covered since we're on top of a hill), or is it under some other clause? If it was covered, what specifically would be covered (carpet, floor, foundation, pads, neighbors, incidentals, etc)?

We're getting "Pergo" to replace our carpeted areas next month. This is labeled as "water resistant" by the vendor. I wonder how much different 55 gallons of water would be on carpet than on hardwood? I'm guessing the water would find a way under both.. creating the possibility for mold. I would guess carpet would actually be easier to clean under than wood. Ugh.


----------



## RickB68

ophelia, very sorry for what happened to you!

I wanted to add however, that mold under the carpet can very easily take place if the padding isn't replaced. I know this because our living room was flooded last year and got the carpet that was just few months old. The carpet layer saved us a lot of money by telling me to get the carpet up off of the floor to dry out and for us to throw the padding away. He said you can never dry the padding out completely because it is basically a sponge. He re-padded and re-layed the carpet for $240. Much cheaper than replacing the carpet!

Good luck to you and although I'm pretty new around here, it seems like you are needed on this forum. Hope you continue with this great hobby!


----------



## F8LBITEva

Do we have any insurance agents on here or anyone who knows if renter's insurance would cover an aquarium leak in a condo?


----------



## jimmyknuckles

If you have a condo, you'll need condo insurance (I think). Renters insurance is only for renters, but I could be wrong.  Your condo dues might go toward a master insurance policy as well, but that typically only covers structural problems. I use State Farm... they have the best Condo insurance I've found, and it adds up to about 7$ a month when combined with my car insurance.

What I don't know is if any sort of homeowners insurance would cover the carpets, floors, or damages if it's YOUR tank that broke. If it was your neighbors, it would be covered.


----------



## 2fnlo

This is scary news. I am off to measure my tanks. I have one I KNOW is not level. Looks like I will be doing something with it soon. Can you shim a full tank?


----------



## bentcountershaft

2fnlo said:


> This is scary news. I am off to measure my tanks. I have one I KNOW is not level. Looks like I will be doing something with it soon. Can you shim a full tank?


I think it would be better to do it during a big water change. Just to be on the safe side if nothing else.

As far as insurance, those are good questions. I don't know how my insurance company would treat that. I'd like to think they'd treat it the same as a burst water pipe or leaking water heater tank, but who knows? I think I'll take a look at my policy on that one. I'd recommend everyone else does the same.


----------



## 2fnlo

bentcountershaft said:


> 2fnlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is scary news. I am off to measure my tanks. I have one I KNOW is not level. Looks like I will be doing something with it soon. Can you shim a full tank?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be better to do it during a big water change. Just to be on the safe side if nothing else.
> 
> As far as insurance, those are good questions. I don't know how my insurance company would treat that. I'd like to think they'd treat it the same as a burst water pipe or leaking water heater tank, but who knows? I think I'll take a look at my policy on that one. I'd recommend everyone else does the same.
Click to expand...

Well I have an empty 55 gallon so I think I will upgrade my 29 to the level 55 and then decide what to do with the 29 later. Hopefully my 29 is good for a month while I make the changes, its a brand new tank and only had water in it for 6 months.


----------



## Boomr99

People, each Insurance company is going to be different in what there policy does and does not cover. Just ask your individual company what you are covered for.

As much as this sucks to have happen, it's not going to happen to every tank thats not level. This was a rare occurance. yes you should level your tanks, butI know a ton of people that have kept tanks unlevel for years and years with no adverse affects.


----------



## prov356

> This was a rare occurance. yes you should level your tanks, butI know a ton of people that have kept tanks unlevel for years and years with no adverse affects.


Amen to that, and we can't even be certain that that's why this one failed. If your tank is 'reasonably' level, my advice is to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## ridley25

I just leveled my tank.


----------



## Regulatorocks

Are BOWFRONT tanks more susceptible to glass breakage???

i am really worried because my 46 bowfront is on a wood stand on carpet.

i would hate to have the tank bust open on me, that has always been one of my fears.

any advice or precautions to prevent this should be compiled into this thread to help people avoid this.

also, what material tanks are more prone to breakage??? i want to ensure this never happens on my future dream tank.


----------



## Regulatorocks

WOW i had quite the scare tonight.

after reading this thread, the paranoid thought of my tank busting kind of lingered.

well, exactly 2 minutes ago a pretty hard earthquake jolt rocked my apartment and my fishtank and stand started creaking. I am extremely paranoid of my tank collapsing during an earthquake.

this earthquake scared the **** out of me. it hit first with a small 3 magnitude jolt 10 minutes ago. then a larger 4 or 5 jolt came.

im still scared theres gonna be more. ARGH!!!!!


----------



## alicem

I've often wondered what people in CA do about those pesky earthquakes and
securing their aquariums.


----------



## Regulatorocks

yea info on keeping tanks sturdy is appreciated!!


----------



## ophelia

Well, it has been a year. I moved my 29g into the spot where my 55g was. I only have one fish; a beautiful male x. Phytophagus (Christmas Fulu) It is a beautiful tank. But I sure am getting the itch for a big tank. I miss all my fish. And I wonder how they are all doing. Thanks everyone for all your kind words.

Since this happened, I have thought of another think that might have happened. We live very near a rock quarry. And sometimes the 'explosions' rock the house. I don't know if this might have been the cause? Probably not with all of you in California that go through earthquakes?

Here is 'Santa' I just love watching him!


----------



## jschall

ophelia said:


> Well, it has been a year. I moved my 29g into the spot where my 55g was. I only have one fish; a beautiful male x. Phytophagus (Christmas Fulu) It is a beautiful tank. But I sure am getting the itch for a big tank. I miss all my fish. And I wonder how they are all doing. Thanks everyone for all your kind words.
> 
> Since this happened, I have thought of another think that might have happened. We live very near a rock quarry. And sometimes the 'explosions' rock the house. I don't know if this might have been the cause? Probably not with all of you in California that go through earthquakes?
> 
> Here is 'Santa' I just love watching him!


Acrylic! Many many times stronger than glass.


----------



## Maranatha!

ophelia said:


> Well, it has been a year. I moved my 29g into the spot where my 55g was. I only have one fish; a beautiful male x. Phytophagus (Christmas Fulu) It is a beautiful tank. But I sure am getting the itch for a big tank. I miss all my fish. And I wonder how they are all doing. Thanks everyone for all your kind words.
> 
> Since this happened, I have thought of another think that might have happened. We live very near a rock quarry. And sometimes the 'explosions' rock the house. I don't know if this might have been the cause? Probably not with all of you in California that go through earthquakes?
> 
> Here is 'Santa' I just love watching him!


Welcome back!

In His love,


----------



## Dj823cichild

I can not even imagine your heart ache Ophelia. I'm sorry for your loss and all the water that poured on your carpets and soaked them to disbelief. If you truly learned from this expierence and your heart says to continue I would say do it. You have all the knowledge now of how to prevent it in the future. Maybe in due time you will continue the hobby in the mean time GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## jaked1985

Sorry to hear that!

We had a 30 gallon spring a leak on us friday night/Saturday morning.... Lost all but about 2 gallons of water in it, luckily, no fish were in it at the time, but, still made a huge mess out of the room it was in, and now we're prly gonna have to move out the other 3 tanks that are in there to clean up the carpet...


----------



## mel_cp6

did you ever really figure out what happened?
sounds very scary if a tank can just pop like that.

was it an old tank with no top frame or something?
maybe it already had a hairline fracture and somehow missed it.
it just doesnt seem to make sense that it just pop right in the middle.
we hear of older tank leaking all the time from seems but braking, 
it must've had a fracture on it already.

i hope you dont get discourage from starting another tank.
that was probably a once in a lifetime ordeal.
i cant see that happening to you again.


----------



## billyh

that is all so scarey and sad...my 125 sits on a steel frame but nothing under it but shoudl be ok and worst part is i am not on the ground floor of my office so it has crossed my mind more than once the weight issue or cracking...better check if my insurance wold cover it


----------



## frank1rizzo

I had a 55 gal bust, but it was the bottom pane.

I am convinced it was that the tank was not level. It was a glass tank about 2 years old.

I had it sitting on cement blocks and 2x6 wood planks. I am guessing one corner was slightly lower and caused it to burst.

I'll never put a tank on anything but an aquarium stand again, and I always make sure they are perfectly level now.


----------



## Dj823cichild

These conversations really make you think and cringe at the same time of the thought of your own tank busting.  . I'm really sorry for those that this happened to.


----------



## frank1rizzo

Yea... I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. Fish flopping, water everywhere, a panicked scramble... ugh.

And after all that you try to clean up.

Live and learn. MAKE SURE YOUR TANKS ARE LEVEL.


----------



## Dj823cichild

I'm going to have to buy a level at home depot! :thumb:


----------



## ophelia

It did have the brace across the top. It possible could have had a place in it from the beginning. I bought a 10g from the same place and found a very slight chip in it. Only used it for hospital and nursery tank.

Have talked to Tenecor about an acrylic tank. Really getting the fever! LOL


----------



## jkwild0630

if the carpet is wet, the pad under the carpet needs to be removed, the carpet will never dry. you will start getting mildew and mold. i would have a flood company come check it out, they only reason i would know because i work for a flood company


----------



## Riceburner

wow...sucks. glad you got back into it. My 70G is off by over an inch....


----------



## jstntlvr

over an inch is a serous problem one that should be diagnosed not just patched with shims. How is the foundation constructed (concrete with re-bar or post tension cable, pier and beam, wood joist)? Is this in a house or apartment? ground floor, 2nd floor and is there a basement? what sort of stand is it on and is the stand warped or constructed out of level?

over an inch sounds like a problem with the structural integrity of your floor or your stand construction.

Justin


----------



## Riceburner

it's in the basement...the floor is angled toward the drain. When I get around to building stands, I'm going to compensate for the deviation of that one area. Where my other big tank (90G ..was only planing on one, not the multiple I have now) sits, I levelled the floor I built there....even put in multiple outlets.


----------



## jstntlvr

:thumb: glad to hear it. I was worried you had it setting on a settling pier and beam or a cracking PTC foundation (I work for a foundation reinforcement supply company so it was the first place my mind went)


----------



## Riceburner

it's always what our experiences have been that lead out though patterns.


----------



## blacia

it happened to mee about ten years ago. I had a beautiful planted amazon community tank that had been set up for about one year. I had just been looking at my tank and I left the room. when i got back in the room i noticed that all of my fish were all oddley "asleep" on the gravel. as I got closer i heard the squish squish underfoot and i realized what had happened. I was only able to save some of the fish in 40 gal long tank.

The cause was from a repair that had been done over ten years earlier. I had a lot of gravel.


----------

